# Palafox Pier Red



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Out at palafox pier last tuesday and got lucky with this one. New on here hope yall enjoy the pic. This one was right at 42'' 39lbs.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Congrats, good catch.



Alex


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

This one is from bob sikes about two weeks ago.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Those are both great catches man! Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

wow''nice''I GO THERE ALOT just to fish for a few''THE OTHER DAY''HAVE SOMETHING ON 20test''but snap also to top''::bowdown'''


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Outstanding!! and from the pier!!!:clap:clap


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice....:clap


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the Madness!!! Nice Looking Red I'll Bet It was Fun!! Thanks for Posting!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

im jealous three years and have yet to land one on sikes got spooled 5 times on sunday though ive got bigger line now


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

how didyou revive him? we had a hard time doing it there


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Drifter Fisher: Don't be. I haven't been this lucky in awhile. If I can catch them anyone can!! The only thing different I'm doing now is using a shark setup. Been trying to catch one and still haven't!! Every time It's a bullred! Which is awesome but, want to get a shark one day. I use a 6ft wire leader and 5/0 circle hook with a 2-4 oz wt. Catch a croaker and butterfly it. Throw it out and wait. Every time a bullred comes up.This is working for me. Also,when I'm onbobsikes I always fish under the bridge. I don't know if there's a hole under there or what but I never catch anything on the open side.


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (10/20/2009)*how didyou revive him? we had a hard time doing it there


He didn't put up a real fight at all. He was gut hooked so Ifigured it be okto just cut the leader and dropped him back in the water. Don't know if he was just hurt bad or getting old but the fight wasn't even 5 min. Hope I did the right thing.


----------

